
A secret campaign to convince Ohioans that wind and solar would kill jobs - doener
http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2017/10/green_energy_vs_coal_a_secret.html
======
vanattab
I think the one thing journalists who write these articles about how green
energy adds net jobs don't get. People don't care about the net number of jobs
at least not nearly as much as they care about THEIR job.

